# The Information War



## Mrs. M. (Dec 28, 2015)

​
After viewing a video entitled, “Refugees before our own,” it has become self-evident that the people on the front lines of this information warfare we're in, are not our politicians or news media. The people on the front lines today are private citizens. These people are using their talents to create compelling messages and videos for You Tube, USMB, Twitter and Facebook to educate the American people about what is happening in our very own country. They understand the issues and recognize the danger that we are facing. They are to be commended for doing a job that others were elected and paid to do but would not.

The American people cannot depend on the news media to tell them the truth. One look at the Muslim Invasion of Europe and how it is being reported should be enough to tell us that something is very wrong. The bigger the lie, the more they expect us to believe it. Were it not for the bloggers on Twitter, Facebook and political websites such as USMB, we'd be in the proverbial dark.

The Internet highway has a detour that offers Americans a faster, safer route to travel upon. Op-eds  are being written and published independently of Leftist Establishment Media. You Tube videos are being produced by people who are not controlled by CNN, Fox News or MSNBC. Bloggers are reporting the news as it is rather than how the Obama Administration would have us believe it to be.

It is a grassroots effort and the power behind it is tremendous. Short, simple, hard hitting messages that are informing Americans and causing them to think about what is going on. After all, if the news media is controlled by elitist globalists how can we believe anything they tell us? According to one news source, these globalists have stashed away over 32 trillion dollars of their own wealth in offshore accounts throughout the world. The report did not include real estate, precious metals and personal possessions such as yachts. The globalists are playing by a different set of rules while expecting Americans to continue to believe whatever they are told.

America has a population of over 300 million people. Only a small number are willing to get on the front lines and spend their time informing Americans about what is going on. While it may not be possible for all of us to join them, it doesn't take a lot to retweet a message or copy and paste a link to an information packed website like USMB and share it with others. If we all got involved we could make a difference. How much do we value our 2nd Amendment rights? How much do we value our freedom of speech? We may not have either for very long if more people do not become involved.

The warfare we are engaged in is at its core about information. Vital information that could mean the difference between life or death, freedom or slavery. What we do today will determine what is going to happen in the future.

Hillary Clinton is very determined to see UN Resolution 16/18 forced upon the American people. The OIC (Organization of Islamic Co-operation) has been the driving force behind the passage of Resolution 16/18. The Resolution was co-sponsored by Pakistan and the United States under the Obama Administration.

International religious liberty analyst and advocate Elizabeth Kendal has warned of the danger involved. She has cited that UN Resolution 16/18 advances OIC's push to criminalize 'defamation of Islam' and goes back the OIC's 10 year plan of action adopted in 2005. Their plan? To have the UN adopt an international resolution to counter “Islamophobia,” and call upon the US to enact laws to counter it, including deterrent punishments. That is what UN Resolution 16/18 is all about.

America is in a race against time.
Our enemies want to stop any information which would give the American people the truth.
What can we do?

Become involved. Forward the information we find to as many people as possible.
If we do not look out for each other, who will?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2015)

Mrs. M. said:


> ​
> After viewing a video entitled, “Refugees before our own,” it has become self-evident that the people on the front lines of this information warfare we're in, are not our politicians or news media. The people on the front lines today are private citizens. These people are using their talents to create compelling messages and videos for You Tube, USMB, Twitter and Facebook to educate the American people about what is happening in our very own country. They understand the issues and recognize the danger that we are facing. They are to be commended for doing a job that others were elected and paid to do but would not.
> 
> The American people cannot depend on the news media to tell them the truth. One look at the Muslim Invasion of Europe and how it is being reported should be enough to tell us something is very wrong. The bigger the lie, the more they expect us to believe it. Were it not for the bloggers on Twitter, Facebook and political websites such as USMB, we'd be in the proverbial dark.
> ...


All well and good but people on the left will be here to belittle the truth, call it lies and pooh-pooh anyone that defends it. In my opinion they're on the side of ISIS and evil.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 28, 2015)

OP =


----------



## Dhara (Dec 28, 2015)

It's not information that's at war.  It's spin and interpretation that's the problem.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> OP =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dhara (Dec 28, 2015)

Hossfly, don't you want to post in the Flame Zone?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2015)

Dhara said:


> Hossfly, don't you want to post in the Flame Zone?


???


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 28, 2015)

Mrs. M. said:


> ​
> After viewing a video entitled, “Refugees before our own,” it has become self-evident that the people on the front lines of this information warfare we're in, are not our politicians or news media. The people on the front lines today are private citizens. These people are using their talents to create compelling messages and videos for You Tube, USMB, Twitter and Facebook to educate the American people about what is happening in our very own country. They understand the issues and recognize the danger that we are facing. They are to be commended for doing a job that others were elected and paid to do but would not.
> 
> The American people cannot depend on the news media to tell them the truth. One look at the Muslim Invasion of Europe and how it is being reported should be enough to tell us something is very wrong. The bigger the lie, the more they expect us to believe it. Were it not for the bloggers on Twitter, Facebook and political websites such as USMB, we'd be in the proverbial dark.
> ...


This should not be a call to believe anything what bloggers and truthers are telling us. There are often confused persons behind alternative medias, believing strange things. We had a website here for example telling the Brandenburg Gate is a gate that connects earth with hell and must be demolished.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 28, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...


Also those who call ISIS evil but cheer other Islamist terrorist groups doing the same.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...


Who is cheering any other Islamist terrorist groups except the left brained Progressive Liberals?


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 28, 2015)

> The warfare we are engaged in is at its core about information.



Please stop writing these propaganda pieces..You have no punctuation abilities, and like the sentence qouted..You are vague and incoherent...


----------



## Pogo (Dec 28, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



"left brained"??   

I do not think that term means what you think it means.

No one anywhere is "cheering Islamist terrorist groups".  
Throw me a link and prove me wrong.


----------



## Disir (Dec 28, 2015)

Human Rights Council
Sixteenth session
Agenda item 9
Racism, racial discrimination, xenophobia and related form of intolerance, follow-up and implementation of the Durban Declaration and Programme of Action
Pakistan (on behalf of the Organizationof the Islamic Conference): draft resolution
16/... Combating intolerance, negative stereotyping and stigmatization
of, and discrimination, incitement to violence, and violence against persons based on religion or belief
The Human Rights Council,Reaffirming the commitment made by all States under the Charter of the United Nations to promote and encourage universal respect for and observance of all human rights and fundamental freedoms without distinction as to, inter alia, religion or belief, Reaffirming also the obligation of States to prohibit discrimination on the basis of religion or belief and to implement measures to guarantee the equal and effective protection of the law, Reaffirming further that the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights
provides, inter alia, that everyone shall have the right to freedom of thought, conscience and religion or belief, which shall include freedom to have or to adopt a religion or belief of his choice, and freedom, either individually or in community with others and in public or private, to manifest his religion or belief in worship, observance, practice and teaching, Reaffirming the positive role that the exercise of the right to freedom of opinion and expression and the full respect for the freedom to seek, receive and impart information can play in strengthening democracy and combating religious intolerance,
Deeply concerned about incidents of intolerance, discrimination and violence against persons based on their religion or belief in all regions of the world,
Deploring any advocacy of discrimination or violence on the basis of religion or belief,
Strongly deploring all acts of violence against persons on the basis of their religion or belief, as well as any such acts directed against their homes, businesses, properties,schools, cultural centres or places of worship,
Concerned about actions that wilfully exploit tensions or target individuals on the basis of their religion or belief,
United Nations
A
/HRC/16/L.38
General Assembly
Distr.: Limited
21 March 2011
Original: English
A/HRC/16/L.38
2
Noting with deep concern the instances of intolerance, discrimination and acts of violence in many parts of the world, including cases motivated by discrimination against persons belonging to the basis of religion or belief,
Recognizing the valuable contribution of people of all religions or beliefs to humanity and the contribution that dialogue among religious groups can make towards improved awareness and understanding of the common values shared by all humankind,
Recognizing also that working together to enhance implementation of existing legal regimes that protect individuals against discrimination and hate crimes, increase interfaith and intercultural efforts, and to expand human rights education are important first steps inc ombating incidents of intolerance, discrimination and violence against individuals on the
basis of religion or belief,
1. Expresses deep concern at the continued serious instances of derogatory stereotyping, negative profiling and stigmatization of persons based on their religion or beliefs, as well as programmes and agendas pursued by extremist organizations and groups aimed at creating and perpetuating negative stereotypes about religious groups, in particular
when condoned by Governments;
2. Expresses its concern that incidents of religious intolerance, discrimination and related violence, as well as of negative stereotyping of individuals on the basis of religion or belief continue to rise around the world, and condemns, in this context, any advocacy of religious hatred against individuals that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence, and urges States to take effective measures, as set forth in this resolution, consistent with their obligations under international human rights law, to address and combat such incidents;
3. Condemns any advocacy of religious hatred that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence, whether it involves the use of print, audio-visual or electronic media or any other means;
4. Recognizes that the open public debate of ideas, as well as interfaith and intercultural dialogue at the local, national and international levels can be among the best protections against religious intolerance, and can play a positive role in strengthening democracy and combating religious hatred, and convinced that a continuing dialogue on these issues can help overcome existing misperceptions;
5. Notes the speech given by Secretary-General of the Organization of theIslamic Conference, Ekmeleddin Ihsanoglu, at the fifteenth session of the Human Rights Council, and draws on his call on States to take the following actions to foster a domestic environment of religious tolerance, peace and respect, by:
(a) Encouraging the creation of collaborative networks to build mutual
understanding, promoting dialogue and inspiring constructive action towards shared policygoals and the pursuit of tangible outcomes, such as servicing projects in the fields of education, health, conflict prevention, employment, integration and media education;
(b) Creating an appropriate mechanism within the government to, inter alia, identify and address potential areas of tension between members of different religious communities, and assisting with conflict prevention and mediation;
(c) Encouraging training of government officials in effective outreach strategies;
(d) Encouraging efforts of leaders to discuss within their communities causes ofdiscrimination and evolving strategies to counter these causes;
A/HRC/16/L.38
3
(e) Speaking out against intolerance, including advocacy
of religious hatred thatconstitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence;
(f) Adopting measures to criminalize incitement to imminent violence based on religion or belief;
(g) Understanding the need to combat denigration and negative religious stereotyping of persons, as well as incitement to religious hatred, by strategizing and harmonizing actions at the local, national, regional and international levels through, inter alia, education and awareness-building;
(h) Recognizing that the open , constructive and respectful debate of ideas, as well as interfaith and intercultural dialogue at the local, national and international levels, can play a positive role in combating religious hatred, incitement and violence;
Calls upon all States:
(a) To take effective measures to ensure that public functionaries in the conduct of their public duties do not discriminate against an individual on the basis of religion or belief;
(b) To foster religious freedom and pluralism by promoting the ability of
members of all religious communities to manifest their religion, and to contribute openlyand on an equal footing to the society;
(c) To encourage representation and meaningful participation of individuals,irrespective of their religion, in all sectors of society;
(d) To undertake a strong effort to counter religious profiling, which is
understood to be the invidious use of religion as a criterion in conducting questionings,searches and other law enforcement investigative procedures;
7. Encourages States to consider providing updates on efforts made in this regard as part of ongoing reporting to the Office of the United Nations High Commissionerfor Human Rights;
8. Calls upon States to adopt measures and policies to promote the full respectand protection for places of worship and religious sites, cemeter
ies and shrines, and to take measures in cases where they are vulnerable to vandalism or destruction;
9. Calls for strengthened international efforts to foster a global dialogue for the promotion of a culture of tolerance and peace at all levels, based on respect for human rights and diversity of religions and beliefs, and decides to convene a panel discussion on this issue at its seventeenth session within existing resources
http://geneva.usmission.gov/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Resolution16-18.pdf

http://geneva.usmission.gov/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/FINAL-Implementation-Meeting-Report-4-18.pdf

Or they will denounce it.  Per usual.  If this was really about getting the word out then the information would simply be presented.  It would never be necessary to have it 'splained.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


The lefties on USMB are always defending the actions of the terrorist groups. Don't you ever read their crap?


----------



## Disir (Dec 28, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I have never.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2015)

Disir said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


What about PaintMyCrapper and friends?


----------



## Disir (Dec 28, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



What about them? The Pro-Pal faction? The Mondowiess freaks?

I have never and some of them I battle with or just put them on ignore.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 28, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Since when did he represent anything but his own propaganda position?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2015)

Disir said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


I have along with TheOld School


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 28, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Some do.
Rebels Seize Syrian Army Base in a Blow to Assad | Page 2 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Sally doesn't support terrorists. That's a fact.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 28, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > OP =
> ...





Hossfly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Never seen such crap, no.  Not from the left, the right, or even that point about two-thirds of the way over.

Snorting from the Imaginarium bottle again?


----------



## Disir (Dec 28, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



The Old School appears pretty liberal from what I have read.

You know, Hoss, universities accepting petro-dollars was a mistake but nobody gave a damn as long as the money was rolling in.  Creating a jihad to break the Soviet Union was a mistake but nobody gave a damn about that too much either.  Most of us are old enough to remember the Hamas Charter.  We also remember the strategy that was verbally spoken and written at the time was to present themselves as victims at every opportunity and then utilize this as propaganda.  Play to the media.  This they have done.  NGOs are head deep into promoting this as well. Edwin Black did a phenomenal job of tracing the cash flow.

I'm liberal. You're fighting propaganda.  That propaganda usually has ulterior motives and it is not actually from liberals.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Dec 28, 2015)

What is the issue at hand here?  We go from extolling bloggers that have zero accountability, and in some cases, less integrity, to the evils of the globalist, elitist, yacht owners.  Apparently my life, freedom, and the very existence of the world as I know it, hinge upon my access to USMB.   If you are coming here for facts and information then you will be sorely disappointed.  There is very little of either.  The finish line of this race is at 46th and 1st to prevent a resolution that will have little impact on anyone's life save those courageous few doing battle against the evil UN on the raging battlefields of the blogosphere.  Literally top it off with a video about homelessness and veterans and at the end I'm still left saying WTF?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 28, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


So this is what you say while quoting a proof proving otherwise?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Sally presented material about the rebel groups who are fighting Assad. What's terrorist about that. Assad has killed hundreds of thousands of his people.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 28, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Sally presented material about the rebel groups who are fighting Assad. What's terrorist about that. Assad has killed hundreds of thousands of his people.


Is that an application for your own caricature?


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Sally presented material about the rebel groups who are fighting Assad. What's terrorist about that. Assad has killed hundreds of thousands of his people.
> ...


Assad is the terrorist. We don't support him.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 28, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


You don´t need to and it doesn´t count, anyway. The Syrians do, that´s enough, right?

Referring to Assad as a terrorist is like claiming the WTC was a terrorist Headquarter. You finally see the idiocy?

Get rid of your terrorist ape President, instead.





altered






not altered


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


We don't support Obama either. He's a terrorist supporter.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 28, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Its not limited to Obama and the dems. The whole shit started under Bush.
The Redirection - The New Yorker

You will probably not admit it, but cheering the reps isn´t the solution.
If you´d have a great President like Assad, the US would be a strong and international popular country.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


That's all I needed to know. Took you long enough. Thanks.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 28, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Just read that article, man. Some enlightenment cannot harm.


----------



## Sally (Dec 28, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Come on.  We all know that if you don't fall at the feet of his beloved Assad then you have to be a terrorist supporter.  He is so childish about this by calling many others terrorist supporters also, but I am a specific target of his.  He follows my posts around like a dog in heat so that he can call me a terrorist supporter.  While he is busy calling me a terrorist supporter, he sits in his little room (probably at the nut house) having no life at all except these forums since he is afraid to go out because as he himself claimed the police harass him if he does.


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 28, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


There's been a lot of change since March 2007 when that article was written. Syria and Iran were terrorist havens then and that hasn't changed. It's just typical mid-East politics mixed with Islam.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 29, 2015)

Sally said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Look, guys, how ISIS-Sally wants to defeat ISIS:
Ousting Assad must to defeat Daesh | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 29, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


More nonsene. Re-read Mrs M´s Op-ed. Her topic is not limited to dem-issues. "Terrorism" is a major "reason" to "justify" aggression. All, while the terrorism that is indeed existent, is labeled a "genuine rebellion". As we can see, Bush´s war on terror after 9/11 did not lead to the destruction of Al-Qaeda. It is more powerful than ever.

Nothing has changed. Reps deployed a big-mouthed wanna-be nazi as perfect attraction after America´s Obama plight that came into being just through the same kind of election campaign. Big-mouthed change nonsense led to the election of Obama in 2008. However, I am not attacking Trump personally because he should be given the chance to prove he is serious about what he says now. But the likelihood that even a small percentage of his current words make it through his possible election, is just tiny. You know, in the end, it is more about moods than deeds.


----------



## Tehon (Dec 29, 2015)

Mrs. M. said:


> ​
> After viewing a video entitled, “Refugees before our own,” it has become self-evident that the people on the front lines of this information warfare we're in, are not our politicians or news media. The people on the front lines today are private citizens. These people are using their talents to create compelling messages and videos for You Tube, USMB, Twitter and Facebook to educate the American people about what is happening in our very own country. They understand the issues and recognize the danger that we are facing. They are to be commended for doing a job that others were elected and paid to do but would not.
> 
> The American people cannot depend on the news media to tell them the truth. One look at the Muslim Invasion of Europe and how it is being reported should be enough to tell us that something is very wrong. The bigger the lie, the more they expect us to believe it. Were it not for the bloggers on Twitter, Facebook and political websites such as USMB, we'd be in the proverbial dark.
> ...





> Our enemies want to stop any information which would give the American people the truth.



The truth or your truth? The internet and social media are full of information, the inherent problem with this abundance of information is Confirmation bias - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Intellectual honesty is key to winning the information war, but seems to be in short supply around these boards.


----------



## Tehon (Dec 29, 2015)

Tehon said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...


And if you had any intellectual honesty you would quit your fear mongering. Hillary Clinton didn't "force" UN Resolution 16/18 on the American people. It is a general assembly resolution, it is non binding and bears no weight on our laws. Furthermore, all you have to do is look at the title of said resolution or peruse it's contents to understand that* it mirrors principles that this country was founded on! *

http://www2.ohchr.org/english/bodies/hrcouncil/docs/16session/A.HRC.RES.16.18_en.pdf
Resolution adopted by the Human Rights Council* 16/18 Combating intolerance, negative stereotyping and stigmatization of, and discrimination, incitement to violence and violence against, persons based on religion or belief


----------



## Hossfly (Dec 29, 2015)

Tehon said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...


Fear mongering? Come back and tell us about fear mongering when you're spreading your prayer rug and grovel while you pray toward Mecca.


----------



## Sally (Dec 29, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...




Wasn't that a hoot?  Why doesn't his boyfriend become president of Germany and then he can get his boyfriend to appoint him as the head of prisons.  This way he can see that the torture continues the way prisoners are tortured in Syrian prisons.

I really wish they would give him the right dosage of meds.  Only a sick person has such a fit when someone happens to post an article against his boyfriend or his boyfriend's regime that he keeps track of these articles so he can call someone a terrorist supporter.  I wish there was a class in basket weaving at the nut house to keep him busy.


----------



## Dhara (Dec 31, 2015)

Bleipriester said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...


Get a clue.  NO ONE cheers terrorism except terrorists.  Consider that this strategy of terrorism works and that's why these folks do it.  It has brought down the mighty nations with their armies.


----------

